# Looking for a CHEAP flash dryer



## point1clothing (May 19, 2007)

Can someone link me to a CHEAP flash dryer. One between 16 x 16 or a little bigger


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

Check ebay or the classifieds forums at U.S. Screen Print & Inkjet Technology. Probably your best bet if looking for cheap


----------



## rusty (Feb 9, 2007)

Silk Screening Supplies .com, screen printing equipment, silk screen printing kits has this one on sale for $299.
16x16" 1,800 Watt Screen Printing Flash Dryer
You aren't going to find a new one much cheaper than that.

However, if I were you, I'd spend a couple more bucks and go with the BlackBody brand they sell. They are built much better than the $299 one.


----------



## ironhead (Dec 28, 2005)

I just got a black body (afford-a-flash) on ebay new from silk screening supplies for 389.00 shipped.
I'm told it throws out a more even heat than the 299.00 ones that are out there. The afford-a-flash has an infrared heating element as to where the cheaper ones have a coil heating element that supposedly don't distribute the heat as evenly.


----------



## HostileCity215 (Jun 23, 2009)

Anyone know where to pick up a good flash dryer for less than $400?


----------



## ehadden1 (Apr 12, 2009)

ironhead said:


> I just got a black body (afford-a-flash) on ebay new from silk screening supplies for 389.00 shipped.
> I'm told it throws out a more even heat than the 299.00 ones that are out there. The afford-a-flash has an infrared heating element as to where the cheaper ones have a coil heating element that supposedly don't distribute the heat as evenly.


 Could you or anyone post a picture of the bottom of that unit?


----------



## standardgraphics (Jul 28, 2008)

I just got a 18"x20" for $1200


----------



## chuckk_d (Jun 16, 2009)

Dont mean to revive the thread, but I got a Black Body LC1600, its 16"x16", for $200 on Craigslist. I had the guy plug it in so I could see it heat up. Good deal?


----------



## andrew1267 (Jan 9, 2013)

i have a heat press and i can remove the base (2 bolts) and my screen print base is removeable (1 twist and its removed) with the printed t-shirt still on it.....i could then place it where the base of the heat press was....when i push down the heat press (there will be a 1 inch gap from t-shirt to heat element) if i set it at 180 for 1 min would it cure the plastisol ink?
would i have to do any think else to the shirt or is that it finished?


----------



## Preston (Mar 21, 2006)

andrew1267 said:


> i if i set it at 180 for 1 min would it cure the plastisol ink?
> would i have to do any think else to the shirt or is that it finished?


Depending on the type of plastisol ink requires between 300 and 320 degrees F to cure. Since you would not be contacting the print with the heat press element it would need it to get to around 800 degrees to cure the ink in any reasonable amount of time.


----------



## tman07 (Nov 14, 2007)

you can tell if you are getting the shirt hot enough by doing a stretch test after curing and letting the shirt cool for a bit.

stretch the ink and if it pulls apart, it is not cured properly - under cured

when curing, if the shirt starts smoking a little - that is ok, that tells you you are close to cure temperature.


----------



## andrew1267 (Jan 9, 2013)

i have just got back into the screen printing again before a had a flash dryier it was made up of 4 creamic tiles on a unit and stand and it did the job......would i be able to use this heater (could put it on a stand very easly) i have posted a pic of it....i am thinking it would dry the shirt in about 2-4 mins.....any thoughts??


----------



## x2xalexx7x (Oct 6, 2012)

Ebay is a good place sometimes people post quality flash dryer's for cheap. 

16x16" Econo Flash Dryer w Stand Casters | eBay

Try this one out really good quality and sounds like it is barely used for only 280.


----------



## Tshirtim (Oct 9, 2011)

If you are just starting out and don't have the cash, try using a simple quartz tube, small shop heater. $40-50 range. How you rig it up over your shirt depends on your setup and mechanical skill level. The quartz tubes are the same as my conveyor dryer but shorter. It does 90% of the designs I print and if they are larger, I hang a 2nd dryer. For $40, you can 't get any better. Adjust the distance from 6 inches to whatever suits your needs. A little tweaking for the design size and you're all set. In 30+ years, I have NEVER had a washout complaint. A $29 Harbor Freight laser temp gun tells you how hot it gets.


----------



## bcornwell (Jun 12, 2014)

eBay is OK, but the coils on the top are sketchy.. Just keep an eye out for that.


----------



## RandomRonin (Sep 2, 2014)

Tshirtim said:


> If you are just starting out and don't have the cash, try using a simple quartz tube, small shop heater. $40-50 range. How you rig it up over your shirt depends on your setup and mechanical skill level. The quartz tubes are the same as my conveyor dryer but shorter. It does 90% of the designs I print and if they are larger, I hang a 2nd dryer. For $40, you can 't get any better. Adjust the distance from 6 inches to whatever suits your needs. A little tweaking for the design size and you're all set. In 30+ years, I have NEVER had a washout complaint. A $29 Harbor Freight laser temp gun tells you how hot it gets.


What kinds of inks have you cured using rigged up shop heaters with? Just wondering if they could cure water based discharge inks.


----------



## Tshirtim (Oct 9, 2011)

I use it for flashing when I need to do that. I don't cure with it, just flashing. Give it a try and wash your test piece several times. Experiment with the distance and time. That's the only way to know.


----------

